# little miss holly



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

photos of miss holly


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

A very pretty lady!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

ChinaBlue said:


> A very pretty lady!


hahaha yeah  she a sweet heart


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh gorg and lovely colouring. x


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

she is very cute


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Very pretty girl, beautiful blue eyes!!


----------



## AlfiesArk (Mar 10, 2011)

Awww very lovely lady. Gorgeous eyes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh my god  She's beautiful  xxxxxxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Oh my god  She's beautiful  xxxxxxx


Thanks she a lovely cat


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so prettiful! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> so prettiful! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


Awwwww thanks she do have pretty blue eyes she like my little shodow she never far from me hahaha


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awww beautiful pictures, thanks for posting!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Lovely pics that show her gorgeous blue eyes to their full potential :001_wub:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

miss holly said a big meow thanks for all the lovely coments :001_wub:


----------



## JayneC (Mar 18, 2009)

She is beautiful and what blue eyes


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

JayneC said:


> She is beautiful and what blue eyes


thankyou yeah her eyes are a lovely blue


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

She's a sweetie  Looks lovely and cuddly


----------

